

"Developing iPhone apps now means postponing a better and more capable web" - chris24
http://factoryjoe.com/blog/2009/08/01/steve-jobs-hates-the-appstore/

======
inklesspen
Games are still hard to do properly in the browser. Eventually, they might add
OpenGL support to javascript, as well as full audio control. But I don't think
that'll be happening for a while yet, so any app which does heavy 3D work or
audio work will need to be native.

~~~
w-ll
I don't see that happening any time soon. But whats true is that, not all
games need to be 3D or fast paced to be fun. As a kid at heart still; I'm
working on a few web based games with UI's for mobiles.

~~~
dtf
How about Google's recent O3D work? Not saying it's the be-all and end-all of
browser 3D, but people are working on it.

